# Starter Set Rumors and other stuff



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Saw This over at BOLS: Another baseless rumor or more to it? Who knows....









_OK so I went to a comp last weekend (yesterday in fact ).

At this I had a chat with a guy who until recently used to be a GW manager. He talked with me a bit about upcoming stuff.

Now I know this seems like the least credible source in history (better than my brothers friends sister works at a printing company though) but other people from the club he'd come from say hes usually been right about his rumours;

*May*
Next wave Necrons. Also a suprise wave of fliers (the DE Voidraven, Necron Fliers, an Ork Fightabomba and a aircraft for regular marines. Maybe stuff for other races wasn't sure)at the end of the month, with rules in WD

*DA*
Next Book.- Preorder at end of may for beginning on June release

*6th Ed*
End of June.

*6th Ed starter box*
Will not be released in the traditional pre-UK games day slot, and will likely be earlier (when he didn't say)
Chaos vs DA. DA includes 5 Ravenwing, 5 Deathwing, some Tac Marines and a Deathwing Commander.
Chaos includes some chosen, a sorceror and a boatload of cultists (He did say he didn't see a Dread - which is against every other rumour thus far I think - But he did admit only seeing some of the sprues- Sorceror also opens up possibilites of those plastic Plaguebearers we've heard about before)

*Chaos*
Will be before the box set, supposedly preorders up at the end of July. 

*Tau*
November. 

He claimed GW are trying to release 3 codexes and the main rule book this year, in addition to another fantasy book and the hobbit stuff, so releases may seem more closely packed than we're used to

As I said, credibiltiy seems laughable, but I believed him. Maybe that makes me an idiot. We'll just to wait and see.....

*UPDATED*

Update - Taken from Natfka at __Faeit 212_
_Quote:_
_via MajorWesJanson
Starter news I have heard from several places now:

Dark Angels:
Terminator Captain
5 Deathwing
Tac Squad
Ravenwing bikes (3 likely)

Chaos:
Sorcerer
Chosen
CSM squad? 
Cultists
Posessed?
Dreadnought?

Dreadnought seems likely, as it adds vehicle rules. CSM squad may be referring to the chosen, or may not. Posessed will have to see, but they would add a daemonic aspect to the force. _


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm taking this with a pinch of salt, we have seen a lot of the may releases and there no sign of the flyers

The rumours about the starter kit are pretty consistent so its tough to tell the good and the bad apart, best to wait and see and then over react when we have pics. I'd love to see a boatload of cultists in the set


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Being right about rumours is as simple as loading up warseer at work and tipping a sly nod and wink, followed by 'take with salt' and your away.

im calling bollocks. "surprise wave - heres the info and time"


----------



## Asurestar (May 12, 2011)

well look at the paint starter sets, previously it was space marines(ultramarines but who's counting) with the new set they've gone with Dark angels colours. I'm still relatively new to this but that seems too suspicious to be coincedental. 
So that's the space marines side sorted.

Now for their opponents for the starter set, the previous set was orks, the one before was tyranids, that leaves Dark eldar, eldar, Imperial guard, chaos demons and chaos space marines.
Space marines wouldn't fight with IG seeing as they are part of the imperium so they're out, as are tyranids and orks as being recent opponents.
Dark eldar reside in the webway making it difficult to bring the fight to them.
That leaves the eldar and chaos...

That's as far as my reasoning can get me without delving into the far reaches of story, backgrounds and what-not


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i ve always wanted cultists


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

already posted in the chaos rumour sticky thread a few days ago


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, already covered in the chaos thread. Got debunked mostly as GW Managers are told about as much as we are these days and it being a completely unknown rumour guy with few posts to his name, plus its counter to what some of the known reliable guys have said.... that and people already knew about the Necron wave... soo, was probably shoved in to try and give it credibility.

That said, i'd like it to be true, given the needed Tau update tagged on there.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Would love it to be true, especially the bit about regular marines getting a flyer. Genuinely, I hope it comes to pass before I buy a Storm Raven.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Genuinely, I hope it comes to pass before I buy a Storm Raven.


Storm Eagle....:wink:

*Hating the 'Flying-French-Fry-Basket'/'Thunder Pigeon'/flying brick' forever*


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Fallen said:


> Storm Eagle....:wink:
> 
> *Hating the 'Flying-French-Fry-Basket'/'Thunder Pigeon'/flying brick' forever*


Dude, I so want a Storm Eagle but do not have the budget for it. I'm on the verge of buying another couple of Landraiders for my Crimson Fists as soon as I'm done painting my current army. Besides, only a few people at my LGS allow FW because either they -OR- their opponents can afford it. Too many people in my area won't let fly because they see FW as 'over powered'. Besides, I would prefer a model available in store that I wouldn't have to wait a month or so for it to arrive by way if the mail... not to mention I'd also like to place one large FW order as opposed to several small and not pay s&h


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ya, my FLGS has started doing FW orders where once they get the 250 GBP for free shipping/fast shipping the order is sent.

so lately a lot of people have been getting FW lately.


----------



## thepyrotek (Dec 4, 2011)

I say next starter is tau vs choas. Dont really know why but i think that would be a cool starter set.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

At least a DW commander would fill the niche for Belial....


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I said that there would be the necron scythe just as the necron 2nd wave leaked, the guy at my store accidentaly said, have u see the doom scythe too, and then said he meant the ork blitza bomber, then realised that hadn't been annouced too


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

i actually think this is pretty plausibe. They wont do nids, orcs, or DE, cuz theyve done that, and they have to have something very antagonistic. Plus DA would be great  I hope this is what happens actually... though I hope its a little better quality than black reach.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> i actually think this is pretty plausibe. They wont do nids, orcs, or DE, cuz theyve done that, and they have to have something very antagonistic. Plus DA would be great  I hope this is what happens actually... though I hope its a little better quality than black reach.


Actually they've done orks a couple times. So it's not out of the realm of possibility. Still, the paint set is perplexing to me and does seem to suggest they could end up in the starter and very possibly end up with a codex afterward. Though my theory is partly based on GW banking on selling people the codex, then forcing them to upgrade to a new one. Which I could see them do.

Otherwise I don't really get the point of starting people off with the paints for the most handicapped SM chapter out there (or is it BT?). I mean they are far from unplayable but I would think if they wanted to sell marines that they'd just have gone with Ultra or maybe Crimson Fists or something out of the SM codex at least, if not BA or SW.

Of course if the allies rule holds any water then DA would seem in dire need of a new codex since a GK/SM force could do everything they do now only better. Of course you would in theory then be able to ally them but somehow I see that as going with using Deathwing terminators and the SM codex for nearly everything else if that were the case...

Would be nice if GW said something about whats going on. Might be sales if they don't but I don't feel like buying anything yet till I have a clue.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a big Ork focus at my local at the moment so maybe ...........


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm surprised that no-one's suggested Crimson Fists are getting in again. They are a codex chapter (just like UM) so no special rules to worry about other than marine standard, and their bits have just been Finecasted...

And a DA paint kit would also be quite good for a number of other races. Orks, for example :wink:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

I think Crimsonfists would have been a great idea, I know a few people with CF armies. 



SilverTabby said:


> And a DA paint kit would also be quite good for a number of other races. Orks, for example :wink:


Agreed, if you're creative I'm sure you could put this kit to good use anywhere. Possibly even Necron! Definitely would work for orks though. It seems aimed at people new to the hobby though and if they don't have a direction it seems to point them in one. I mean they could have almost released the same kit with lighter colors and went Salamander.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

DA vs Chaos could be made super fluffy too since there's the whole backstory of the DA hunting down the Fallen.


----------

